# anyone online at p'boro show



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,just wondering if anyones online now or later at the show,how its 
going,is the mhf stalls up and running after daves accident.Hope it is
and you are all having a great time.


phil


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Moblee, 

I've just logged on. The stall is up an running and being manned by volunteers I believe. It certainly seemed to be busy when I wandered past earlier. I really should volunteer but whenever I have done stuff like that in the past I seem to attract all sorts of weird people for 2 hours conversations! Not sure I can handle that this weekend 

Weather was a bit naff until this afternoon when the sun has come out. A blistering weekend is forecast so here's hoping!

On looking out the window, lots of people are settling down to bbq for the evening me thinks, beer looks a plenty. There is not one main gathering, just lots of little ones.  

There is a big attendance here, I don't really know many people but I am sure everyone will venture out from beyond their windbreaks, awnings etc so say hi at some point.

I think Snelly has finally pulled his RV away from the tap - he was filling up when I went to tesco's and still filling up when I came back ... he either has a swimming pool ensuite or a hole in his tank me thinks :lol: :lol: 

Anyway thats it for now, I have to partake in alcohol and food! Hope to see you here next year.

Leigh 

 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Leigh,For reply sounds REALLY good,i'm coming tomorrow
just for day trip,i was going to come tonight but i've got problems with the water heater,so just saturday in the car.Enjoy your alcohol and food.




phil


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hope to see you tomorrow then Phil. Come find us, we are outside the fence and easy to spot. Basically I think we are the opposite side to the day visitors entrance.

Actually, you should really come tonight, you don't need hot water, put a pan on the stove and be done with it! I have has many a stove wash in the past :lol: 

Use extra jumpers for warmth! Anything to get the van out for a run I reckon!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

leigh,I will try and find you tomorrow,and i did think about using 
saucepan for hot water but not really fair for my kids (roughing it i
mean)plus the wife smells :lol: .
Its just bad timing we didn't book with mhf as we didn't know what
we were doing,then we decided to go in general area.so i decided to
check things in van for friday night and found carver leaking water
had to drain tank.Anyway don't worry about it.Enjoy yourself and if i
find you i'll say hello.


phil


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Phil
I have just got back from day visit.
The stall was doing very well considering, Richard and Mary manned it this afternoon. The show was well worth a day visit, would have preferred a weekend though.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello steve,glad to hear from you,i plan to go tomorrow but just a day
trip as well.Glad stalls going well,might buy something of it, if she 
lets me :lol: 



phil


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hope you have as nice a day as we did. MHF is bt gate 3, as you go out of gate they are on the left.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Steve:Thanks for that  cheers. phil


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*great day at p'boro show*

Hello,I went to p'boro show today,very busy,really hot and sunny.I
bought a mhf banner from dave(of mandy+dave),stall appeared to be 
very busy.Then i took my wife and children to mhf section of campsite,
i've never been to a rally before and i do not know anybody on mhf,
but we were amazed by the welcome we received.We accepted a beer
of artona,but declined his request to join him,snelly and the others for
a bbq and we were complete strangers beforehand.I'd just like to
finish by saying a BIG pat on the back for mhf....

phil + janet


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Phil and Janet

You and your children are no longer strangers so it will be nice to see you again in the near future at a future rally or meet


stew


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheers stew  .........phil + janet


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Phil and Janet
Sorry I was not able to meet you both sadly my Jan was working this weekend.
That is the norm mate, you always get a welcome like that wether it be a Rally, Meet or just bumping into a group of members.
Get yourselves along to one of the next meets/rallies you will enjoy it and also gain much experience.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Us stay-at- homes are really envious of you lot. We're missing all this great drinking at BBQing weather too. Hope your'e all spending loads of dosh, at least we can save up for the Newbury Show. We haven't booked with MHF but will pay at the gate and camp in the general area. We'll stroll over and say hi to you all at Newbs.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Steve,spacerunner,Thanks for replying  

On a sadder note i,ve just comeback from weekly shop at tesco's
and some prat must have turned out of parking space next to me before 
he was clear,red paint and black bumper marks along the side of the espace,then they've just took off...

life can be sweet & sour.


phil


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I really, really hate that. Take my advice and park as far away from the shop entrance as you can. You find that a lot of drivers who value their cars will park there and will usually take more care of their cars and of those parked adjacent.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheers spacerunner,It's made a very slight line dent which i can probably do myself,and i've got some T-cut,but thats not the point.
I hope their engine seizes up or something :evil:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Personally, I think shoppers should be tested before being put in charge of a shopping trolly. I've seen people leave them right by where there car was and watched the trolly slowly crash into a car on the other side, I had one trolley that crossed the pavement and went into my car and I have been run over, hit, scratched by mostly if not all women charging around the supermarket as though the end of the world is nigh. If it happens to me again, then for them, the end of the world will be nigh.


----------

